
OpenTable Finds An Opening On Yelp  - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/03/opentable-finds-an-opening-on-yelp/
======
aaronbrethorst
This makes perfect sense given that UrbanSpoon is going after both of them. I
bet this ends with Yelp acquiring OpenTable.

~~~
pedalpete
OpenTable is nearing a $1 billion market cap.
[http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:OPEN](http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:OPEN)

I don't see Yelp having the kind of money to buy them.

Is UrbanSpoon making significant progress in this market? I'd assume OpenTable
has a significant market lead, and thought most restaurants would work with
only one provider.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Wow, so they are! I didn't realize that OpenTable's market cap was that high.
I stand corrected.

